
Chris Sacca's failed career at Google - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/toogle-many-googlers/chris-saccas-failed-career-at-google-333644.php
======
davidw
I don't want to vote up a valleywag article, out of principle, but I like the
term "luckocracy". As pointed out in The Black Swan, skill and hard work do
not account for multiple order of magnitude differences like those seen in our
industry. They may of course be necessary ingredients to take advantage of
what luck brings your way.

~~~
rams
Voting this up for 'The Black Swan' reference.

The vicious tone of articles like this makes me wonder - is it because
journalists never do/create anything, it's easy for them to comment about
people who try out stuff. Thank God, I recognized this trait in myself and now
catch myself often.

